# ARGYLLS UNOFFICIAL WEBSITE ASHofC



## humint (12 Nov 2003)

NEW LINK: www.sentex.net/argylls


100% unofficial Argyll website at   http://argylls.topcities.com.   Check out all the fun. Submit your own pics and stories.


----------



## babicma (13 Nov 2003)

Cool site humint!!!


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Nov 2003)

GO TRENCHMAN!!!!  He‘s my HERO!!!  :fifty:    :gunner:    :akimbo:


----------



## jonsey (13 Nov 2003)

Cool site


----------



## humint (13 Nov 2003)

The site may be down ** temporarily ** because of bandwidth restrictions -- just for the day until it re-sets.

I had no idea that it was going to become so popular. 

I may change it to a better server in the near future, which will solve that problem. 

But, until then, Ellison will need to stop sending all his high school girlfriends to download his pics from the site! That way we can all enjoy the Adventures of Trenchman.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (13 Nov 2003)

Not my fault if I like to pimp it up now and then.  Remeber Sir, The Argylls are PIMPFANTRY not INFANTRY.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (16 Nov 2003)

Yay!  Hey Ellison    

I have quite a bit of web design experience... so if you want it possibly... *cough* better, I can come up with a new design.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (16 Nov 2003)

[No message]


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (16 Nov 2003)

Spearin you punk!  Yeah, the Unoffical and Offical websites are pretty boring looking.  Most likey due to the fact that officers have a lack of imagination and can‘t make anything look cool.  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  :gunner:    :fifty:    :evil:  

Take that kick in the junk!  Kiddin, I like the unoffical one.  The offical one on the other hand....


----------



## humint (16 Nov 2003)

That‘s it... you‘ve all got a date with me and the RSM on Wed night. Headgear not required! Cheers.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (16 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by humint:
> [qb] That‘s it... you‘ve all got a date with me and the RSM on Wed night. Headgear not required! Cheers. [/qb]


    I don‘t even know who humint is!

How‘d you know if was me Ellison? lol

I would be more than happy to redo the Official or Unofficial sites.  Check out the link to my site to see my capabilities!   :warstory:


----------



## jonsey (16 Nov 2003)

You guys are a bunch of laughs! I can‘t wait to join you. I‘m working on my application and shooting for the summer BMQ.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (17 Nov 2003)

That‘s ok sir.  If I‘m going to get charged, it might aswell be for something cool.  I‘ll meet you in the parking lot...1900 hrs....Wednesday...we‘ll do this thing so I can get a cool charge.  Kiddin. Anyhoo...Spearin, Humint is an officer in the regiment.  You‘ll have to guess who.  Here‘s a hint.  He‘s a LCol, about 6‘1, grey hair and wears glasses...

  :gunner:    :fifty:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2003)

http://argylls.topcities.com./drummers1.jpg  

Tell those slack drummers to blacken the strap under their spats!

I am looking after our regimental website -  http://www.calgaryhighlanders.com  - I wonder if we shouldn‘t exchange links? I mean, since you have the gall to dress like us, and everything.


----------



## humint (17 Nov 2003)

I‘m OK with my cr@p site. It‘s supposed to be quick & dirty -- hence the 100% **unofficialness** of it all. As for the official site -- man, that is out of my AOI. 

Hey, Ellison, thanks for coming to my defence. If I had the power, I‘d CFR you to DCO.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (17 Nov 2003)

Meh, I‘d be happy with RSM....even CSM would do.  But if push comes to shove, Pipe Major or Drum Major would have to do.  :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## humint (17 Nov 2003)

Mike:

Yes, I‘ll definitely throw-up a link to the CAL Highlanders, especially since we both have the same regimental affiliation. Albainn Gu Brath!


----------



## Argyll_2347 (17 Nov 2003)

Thanks for such a description Ellison...  I have an idea now.

To humint...    
Maybe we could discuss the site before I pipe you up to the Mess sir?


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (17 Nov 2003)

I was just kiddin sunshine.  Its not the LCol.  But it is an officer.  One with a sense of humour, so he‘ll be easy to pick out.  Now try and guess Spearin.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (17 Nov 2003)

Well that makes sense...

My first guess would have been 2Lt. Lauder since he‘s the one with the camera... Maybe Lt. Barnes.. I mean Burns! (Inside joke)

But still...     

Also, check out my website and tell me if you want me to make a new Unofficial site!
 http://opcoin.hl2files.com


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (17 Nov 2003)

Its one of the two.  Hey nice site by the way.  How come there isn‘t a Bagpipe Blowdart Gun?  Now that would be cool.  You forgot to make a C6 though.    :fifty:    :gunner:    :threat:


----------



## humint (17 Nov 2003)

Hey Spearin: Yes, I admit, your site design abilities are far superior to mine. However, you NCMs can‘t have all the fun. 

New site link: www.sentex.net/argylls. 

We‘ll, if Ellison keeps his high school chicks away from the site, I am positive that we won‘t be shut down due to bandwidth issues.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (17 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan:
> [qb] Its one of the two.  Hey nice site by the way.  How come there isn‘t a Bagpipe Blowdart Gun?  Now that would be cool.  You forgot to make a C6 though.     :fifty:      :gunner:      :threat:  [/qb]


C6 has been made all except the sites because I can‘t remember what they look like   :blotto:  
I actually didn‘t make the models themselves, some guy who lives in Oregon did so he doesn‘t know what the C6 sites look like either...

So which of the officers is it??


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2003)

I just linked our site to the Unofficial page of the Argylls; the "official" link doesn‘t seem to be working though?


----------



## Argyll_2347 (17 Nov 2003)

Official:  http://www.ashofc.ca/ 
Unofficial:  http://www.sentex.net/argylls/ 

Both work for me!


----------



## humint (17 Nov 2003)

Spearin: I would suggest you create your own Argyll webpage. My view is, the more the merrier. Plus, if we pollute the Internet with Argyll stuff, people will think that we are the only unit out there to join. 

Michael: Calgary Highlanders link is now up. 

Cheers.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (17 Nov 2003)

Spearin, you could make a P&D website and get 2 LT LAUDER...I SAY AGAIN...2LT LAUDER...to link it to his sight.  For all the people out there that wanna blow some pipes or spank the drums.  How about that?  :akimbo:    :fifty:    :gunner:


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by Argyll:
> [qb] Official:   http://www.ashofc.ca/
> Unofficial:   http://www.sentex.net/argylls/
> 
> Both work for me! [/qb]


The link to the official site, from the unofficial site, is spelled incorrectly.      You have it right, here, though, thanks.  I‘ve updated our links page.


----------



## humint (18 Nov 2003)

Spearin: Come by my office on Wed night and we can talk about you designing a new template for the unofficial Argyll website. I‘m thinking you can develop the template and I‘ll continue to add photos and news, etc. I just don‘t have the time to go nuts and be all creative with the website design. By the way, I‘m NOT the Adj.


----------



## Argyll_2347 (18 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by humint:
> [qb] Spearin: Come by my office on Wed night and we can talk about you designing a new template for the unofficial Argyll website. I‘m thinking you can develop the template and I‘ll continue to add photos and news, etc. I just don‘t have the time to go nuts and be all creative with the website design. By the way, I‘m NOT the Adj. [/qb]


Exactly what I was thinking sir   

Ellison:  http://www.argyllpipesanddrums.com/ 
I didn‘t do it...


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (18 Nov 2003)

I know, I‘ve seen it before.  It cool...you could do better.  :gunner:


----------



## humint (27 Nov 2003)

I remember back in the day when I was a special forces sniper ... but I can‘t talk about that ‘cause my file is sealed .... Oh wait... Anyway, did a little website design change, check it out 

www.sentex.net/argylls


----------



## jonsey (27 Nov 2003)

Wow, that looks excellent!

EDIT:: I just noticed somethign on the unit news page


> In the works: The Recruiting Cell is exploring the possibility of having an inter-active day for those interested in joining the unit. This may involve going out into the field (somewhere in Hamilton) to get a better idea on the sorts of things we do in the Army. Details to follow.


Please let me know if/when this is going to happen. This sounds like it would be really awesome!


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (28 Nov 2003)

Sir, remember the time we were on the Sniper Recce Scuba Ninja course and we got into a barfight with Delta Force?  I was wondering if you ever got that glass out of your head when that big guy cracked the pint glass on your skull.  I‘m still amazed that it didn‘t even phase you, then you jacknife powerbombed him through a table.  Pretty impressive.  Officers really are superheros.   :fifty:      :gunner:


----------



## humint (28 Nov 2003)

I don‘t often go around a brag about that sorta things, but yes, officers are superheros, epecially the super switched-on, sniper-pioneer-night-time ninja underwater assault qualified officers. 

By the way, beer bottles, pint glasses, and even star trek phasers don‘t phase me ever since I got the metal plate in me head from the airborne assault on the on the paramilitary camp in Teletubbyia.

Check your email for Mon‘s directions.


----------



## finbar (28 Nov 2003)

Let‘s quite the bragging troops. The Argyll mystic is in danger of being compromised. Don‘t want to give away all our hard won secrets, especially with the ladys!

Albainn - Chanada Gu Brath!


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (28 Nov 2003)

There was nothing in my E-Mail sir.


----------



## humint (28 Nov 2003)

I sent the message from my DND email to blastomaticsuperweapon@hotmail.com.. Let me know if you don‘t get it and I‘ll re-send on Mon morning. The BOR was closed, so I couldn‘t print up the directions, etc. By the way, change the home-page in your CDN ARMY profile to the new website.

PS> Come on Saemus, the Argyll mystic has never been in danger of being compromised -- may be boiling over, but not compromised. PPS Are you ever going to move back to civilization? I betcha your gettin about 5 feet of snow up there, all the while it‘s 20C and sunny in the Hammer.


----------



## finbar (1 Dec 2003)

Humint; No plans to return to what you refer to as "civilization". I do miss the choice of dining experiences, however nothing can beat a choice piece of aged venison or moose roast - Bush Meat. My freezer has all manor of fresh game. Stocked up on trout and salmon. All out my back door. Missed the ducks due to the freeze over. As for snow, my blower is still in the repair shop - turbo rebuild. Again, the Argyll mystique is perpetuated by the variety of members from across the province. Whether you spend two hours battling metropolitan traffic or cruise Hwy 6 at 100 Km/h northward. The fact that you are an Argyll is one of the most important factors in your life.

Albainn - Chanada Gu Brath!


----------



## humint (4 Dec 2003)

And all this time I thought the Argyll mystique was in my pants??!! 

Site update with urban ops photos by 0800 HRS FRI.


----------



## humint (9 Dec 2003)

Ellison: Remember the CF poster-girl at the recruiting event in Acton. 

Check this out: 

 http://www.armyimages.forces.gc.ca/scripts/portweb.dll?query&field=Filename&op=Matches&value=IS2002-6522a.jpg&catalog=cls_images&template=eng_detail_ie_1 

I guess she‘s a real live CF member.


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (10 Dec 2003)

Well wuddya know, they superimposed Cadpat on her.  I wish they would get an actor to play me sometimes.  Especially when the OC is angry at me....


----------



## L/MCpl_Argyll_ Kurrgan (10 Dec 2003)

Oh, and by the way Private Laurel Lawrence...YOUR POCKET IS UNDONE!!!  You owe me a beer...I drink Keiths thank you...or Moosehead.


----------



## humint (16 Dec 2003)

If any of you Argylls have photos you want up on the unofficial website, make sure you send them to humint@canada.com and I‘ll get em up.


----------

